# windows95



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

My computer is missing some important files needed to boot up windows95. I have tried using a boot up disk with no luck. Tells me that windows\command\drvspace.sys is missing or corrupted on line 5, windows\display.sys is missing or corrupted on line 7, windows\country.sys is missing or corrupted on line 8, Himem.sys sys is missing or corrupted, win.com sys is missing or corrupted, command.com sys is missing or corrupted. Is my computer hopeless or is there a solution to fix my problem. I can get the a: drive to bring up directories. I can't afford to take it to a repair shop or buy a new one. Any help will greatly be appreciated. Email me at gaildigero.ns.sympatico.ca.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

What happened that led up to these problems?


----------



## redwing11 (Aug 26, 2001)

I'd try reformatting and re-installing Windows.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Max19 you asked what lead to this. Was cleaning out some old files and lost these files in the process. Can you help? As I said earlier I can get the floppy drive working but can't get past that. Any help will be appreciated. I am not very computer literate.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

When users "clean up" and delete system files, your best option is to reinstall Windows. You could spend days or weeks trying to fix this computer.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

If I could get my cd player working I would reinstall windows. As I stated all I can get up is the A drive. Any suggestions as to how I can get my cd drive up and running?


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

You have to use a boot disk that has CD drivers on it. Several people here have links to places on the internet to create them otherwise create one on a functioning Windows 98 system.


----------



## Vich (Aug 25, 2001)

This link might be helpful
http://www.winplanet.com/winplanet/tutorials/487/4/

Vich


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I adapted a Windows 95 boot disk to have CD-ROM support. Tell me if you want a copy of the files.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

cjreed64 I would love to have a copy it may help me get my computer up an running again. Can it be sent by email, if so sent to [email protected]


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

You will need the following four files:

-Autoexec.bat
-Config.sys
-Mscdex.exe
-Vide_cdd.sys

Right click all four files and click Save Target As.... Save them to your Windows 95 boot disk with the names I have as the links. If the files already exist on the disk overwrite them. Then boot up your computer using the floppy and you should have access to your CD-ROM. Tell me if you have any problems or if everything works out! Hope this helps!!

*Make sure you save them as Autoexec.bat, Config.sys, Mscdex.exe, and Vide_cdd.sys, respectively! *


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

cjreed64 system telling me that a file is missing from vide_cdd.sys


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

hmmm I downloaded them from Angelfire and get the same error message. I know this works though because I have used it many times. Sorry. I will work on it and get back to you asap.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I'm sorry for overlooking such a small detail as this!! Rename Vide_cdd.sys to Vide-cdd.sys. (replace the underscore with a dash) Enjoy! Once again tell me if you have problems or if it works.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Still not working


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Darn! What does it do now? I downloaded it again and it works for me. What is it doing wrong? I'm really sorry that I'm not much help.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Chris, Hi Gail,

Gail what OS are you using now?

John


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Try downloading the file to create a Win98 boot disk here. It'll probably have CD-ROM drivers on it.

http://www.user-friendly.net/download/download.htm


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Gail, if the problem is that it just stop after running Mscdex.exe just do the following:

1) copy and paste this into your address bar "http://www.angelfire.com/ia3/cjreed64/Mscdex.exe"
2) make sure you change the file type to Application or, if you don't have that, all files. 
3) save it to your floppy as Mscdex.exe

This should work. I have been trying to create problems on my disk to find out what went wrong for you and this is the only one that I found. Hope this helps!


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Max, when I first built my computer I had to use a Windows 98 boot up disk. It created problems when trying to install Windows 95. I don't know if this was just me or what.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

You only use the boot disk to get to a c:\ prompt with access to your CD-ROM drive. Then run setup.exe from the CD. I can't image how a boot disk from a different OS could screw that up. I know that with Windows 95, you may need to create FAT 16 partitions that are not larger than 2GB, and the Win98 boot disk would not do this by default.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I had trouble with the disk creating the Ram Drive. Is there a way to by pass that? The Windows 95 setup had errors after using a Win98 disk. It was probably just me. I have a knack for overlooking the obvious.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Gail, did you get anything to work? If my method doesn't work I'm sure the more knowledgeable people that responded as well can help you.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

If you are unable to successfully boot from a floppy, there's not much more we can do. I would suggest taking the PC in for repair by a technician.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

thank you all for trying to help me. I have been able to boot up with boot disk to get my A: and will allow me to change to C: ,but still tells me command.com is corrupt or missing. Won't let me go any further. Any suggestions as to how I can get the command.com from the floppy on to my harddrive. I have never had to use a boot up disk so I am at a loss in using it. Computer will not boot up in safe mode.

I am using window95 but if I can get it to fdisk or format I would install windows98 se.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Don't change to the C: drive. Run FDisk from the floppy.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

what steps should I take? If I know excalty what steps to follow it might work for me ?


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

So I take it you got CD-ROM support? As Max19 said just run FDISK and then you can format your hard drive and install Windows from the CD.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Here are the steps you can use (if you got CD-ROM support):

1) Boot up using the floppy. 
2) At the A: prompt type FDISK and hit enter.
3) If you already have a partition on the HDD you can delete it or use it. 
4) Depending on what you did in step 3 create a primary partition.
5) At the A: prompt type "format C: /s" without the quotes.
6) After this finishes put in your Windows CD and run SETUP from the CD-ROM prompt (probably D: or E: ) 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes I can get the D: promt up. But won't let me go any further. Tried putting in the Windows 95 disk but no go.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

tried to format c: /s tells me c drive is compressed use drvspace. Tried that and tells me bad command.

Now remember I have never used fdisk before, and am unsure of what to do with the menu. If you can provide a step by step process I can try to see if that will help.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gail,

Before you go formatting,
or wiping anything off,
could you go to 'My Computer'
and give it a double left click?

you should get a list of six or seven items,
could you list what they are please,

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

John can't get to my computer. Can only get the letters for the drives to come up. Just got a scan disk going so I am hoping that will fix the problem. Or at least get me one step closer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK,

im guessing you have a black screen,
with white text, and a flashing cursor.

apart from the 'Scandisk' which usually
runs with blue bits and yellow bits.

is that about right?

John


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, when you do get back to the Format command after you do what you need to do and run Fdisk to delete all of the current partitions and recreate a Primary DOS Partition, don't use the /s switch if your using a W98 boot diskette to install W95. The command should be the following without the /s switch. 

format c:

CJ, that's probably why you had errors in your W95 install using a W98 boot diskette. You don't want to "sys" the drive in the format command if your using the newer W98 boot diskette to install an older version of Windows.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK, another wild guess here,
you've got two machines running,
one you're using,
and one you are trying to fix?

Am i getting warm?

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes John I have 2 machines and one I am trying to fix. 
I thought I had the cd rom working but just found out that it does
not work. It freezes when I try to bring it up with cd rom support. I guess I have been at too much tonight.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

When I do a format c: it tells me that my C: is compress to use 
Drvspace. When I tried Drvspace tells me bad command.?????


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK, take it easy,

can you get it to a C prompt?

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Bryan, that isn't the cause of my problem. I didn't use the /s switch. She asked earlier how to get command.com and such to the C: drive. That was just my answer.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes John I can get to the c: promt


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Gail, you can try FDISK first and then run format C:. Here is what you do at the menu:

1) Delete your primary partition. (warning: you will lose all info on the HDD)
2) Create a new primary partition. 
3) After you have done these you should be able to format C:
4) After you format C: put in your Windows CD switch to that drive letter and type SETUP. Press Enter.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

BTW Gail, are you using a WIN98 boot disk or did you get CD-ROM support working on your WIN95 disk?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Gail,

before you wipe it all out'
could you put dir and see what you've got?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Chris,
i think that cd prog may have to run in windows,
Mscdex.exe,
gail may need one for DOS,
Surely thats on the boot disk?
i cant find it on mine.....
does it have a different name?

dont quite get it ,
John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I added all the files that I sent her to my WIN95 boot disk and use it regularly outside of Windows to boot up my computer with a floppy. It should work unless the files were somehow corrupted or something. MSCDEX.EXE does not come with the disk.

EDIT: I'm sure you already know, but Windows 95 boot disks don't normally include CD support.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Gail,
you haven't come back yet so maybe
i wasn't clear, could you put
dir
after the C prompt,
if its a big list, then put
dir/w
that tells it to spread across the page
so you can see more of it, OK

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Chris, i read that carefully, including the edit,
i think you're saying that it doesn't need to be
in windows to run, so it should run ok before
windows is installed ..... yes? John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Yup yup. Those four files and then the regular files make up my new and improved Windows 95 boot disk. They add CD-ROM support. (at least for me)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Chris,
well i know you'll be closing down for the night
soon so i just want to check before you go,
MSCDEX.EXE will run in dos.

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Yeah, it does for me... I don't go to bed too early on Fridays. I'll be up for a while.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Chris,
Im still trying to see where the cd prog is supposed
to be, i think the floppy puts it in as part of command.com
whatever that is. Then the CD uses it to load win.

BTW could you put shorter lines,
cos im fed up of panning back and forth to read them.

This problem is not only mine,
if theres anyone else looking in
with the same,
please say so ..... ta.

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I just transfer the four files to the 
boot disk and leave them there. 
The autoexec.bat and config.sys
files take care of the rest. 

Sorry about the lines. I was unaware
they went farther than the screen. They
don't on my computer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Chris,
it has been mentioned before, see

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=51790

I think its cos of the later HTML that is in use now,
i may be wrong , its only since the last 'upgrade'
i think that later browsers can do 'logical' sorting,
normally a change of text or colour requires the
compiler to indicate such a change,
and to indicate the end of such a change.

I may be wrong but i think they've made it possible
to write it a little quicker, cos the later ones do a bit of
sorting out for themselves.

Older browsers therefore get it wrong. Here and there.

I may be wrong but i think its OK to put the extra into
the code, cos it just gets ignored, on the later browsers
but the earlier ones need it.

What do you think?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Gail,

I wondered about that "compressed . . ."
message, that struck me as odd,
so ive had a look around,
apparently that message can come up,
quite wrongly
from using a start up disk or boot disk
that is for a newer version of WIN 95
see:

http://www.putergeek.com/win95_boot/

as you have another computer there
which is working, maybe you could read
through this 'step by step' guide to
selecting an appropriate boot disk
and 'step by step' guide to making
one for yourself.

I use 95 myself and i found it very interesting.

Best of luck,

John


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Gail, I've read over this thread and it's confusing, so I hope I'm not missing something here. If I am, I apologize. Anyway, you mentioned earlier that if you could fdisk and format, you'd install W98SE. I'll assume that's what you want to do, clear the drive and install W98SE from CD to an empty hard drive. 

Boot to the W98 boot diskette. Select the option for "Start with CDRom Support". Somewhere on the screen at the very end, it tells you what drive letter it has temporarily assigned to the CDRom drive. It will look something like this, "Drive X: = MSCD001", where "X" is the drive letter that's been temporarily assigned to your CDRom drive for the install. Make a note of what drive letter it displays. If you don't see that phrase on the screen then you didn't get CD Rom support. Stop and do not go any further since you won't be able to install Windows from CD without CDRom support. 

Assuming you did get CDRom support, then at this point, once you've fdisked and formatted the drive, there's no going back. All of the data and programs will be erased from the drive. At an A:\> prompt key in the following, 

fdisk 

Leave the default set to "Y" for large disk support and press enter. 

Now use the option to "Delete Partitions". Delete Any and All you see listed. Now take the option to "Create a Partition" and create a "Primary DOS" partition. Take all of the defaults during the "Primary DOS" partition creation. 

Now after the PC has restarted to the A:\> prompt, key in the following and press enter.

format c: /s 

When it's done insert your Microsoft W98SE CD. Then key in the following command at the A:\> prompt and be sure to change the drive letter, "X", to the drive letter that was temporarily assigned to your CDRom drive that you should have made note of earlier. 

X:\setup


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes John I can get the c: promt up and the dir/w sorry for not getting back to you. I had called it quits for the night. Iwill get back to the other computer again this afternoon.

I really do appreciate all the help you guys are sharing with me.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Gail,

Have a look through this, i think it explains the
'Compression . . . ' message,

http://www.putergeek.com/win95_boot/

Bryan, seems to think you may want to install 98,
i think you should put what you get from c-dir-w
before you wipe it clean.

i think the main prob here is getting the CD to run.

How old is the machine you're trying to fix?
Some older ones run the CD thru the sound card,
Put more info in your posts, make, model, etc

Cheers, John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gail Digero _
> *Yes I can get the D: promt up. But won't let me go any further. Tried putting in the Windows 95 disk but no go. *


John, from this I take that she has CD-ROM support. This message was in response to when I asked if she did.

Bryan, she is trying to install Windows 95, not 98 I believe.

Gail, what did you use to get CD-ROM support. The files I gave you or a Windows 98 boot disk?

Edit: I know it is hard to keep up on all that went on in a thread when it is so long.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Aye Jim lad,

that may not be the CD drive,
later Gail said CD didnt work, 
'froze up' maybe the situation altered,

I'm not too clear about whats happening here
and im not the only one.
We should see what is what before we go any further.

i think a dir of C will be a start.

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I guess I didn't see that message, sorry. Yeah, a dir would be a start but I think she will just end up reformatting if she is missing important files. 

Anyways... unless something happened to corrupt those four files I suggested I am 100% sure they work. I have used them countless times to reformat and install from a CD.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm sure those files are fine,
but they're probably recent ones.
Did you have a look at putergeek?
he says that sometimes the newer ones
will bring up false "Compression errors" on
older systems.Which is why i was asking 
if its an older machine. Hopefully Gail will
come back soon and all will be 
a bit clearer. John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

John that computer was bought in 1994 -95
OS windows95


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

make? model?

please


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, this 4 page post finally got my curiosity......

Hope I read everything well.....

I'm concerned that the hard drive was compressed....but I'm not 100% sure how to deal with that.....

I did stumble across this:

Hard drive has been compressed:

If the computer hard disk drive has been compressed in the past by any utility this compression software must be removed or configured to allow Windows to write to it. If you wish to remove the compression from the hard disk drive follow the below steps (being aware this will erase all of your information on the hard drive).

Boot from a bootable floppy diskette. 
At the A:\> type:
fdisk <press enter> 
In fdisk choose the option to display partition information (option 4). 
Determine the type of system currently setup on the hard disk drive. If you receive No partition defined skip to step 8. 
Once the system has been determined press Esc 
Once at the fdisk main menu choose the option to delete the partition or logical DOS drive (option 3). 
Choose option 1 to delete the primary partition if your system is FAT16 or FAT32. If your system was unknown or a Non-DOS partition choose option 4 to delete Non-DOS partition. 
Once the partition has been deleted or is no longer present choose Create DOS partition or Logical DOS drive (option 1). 
Choose Create Primary DOS partition (option 1) and create a primary partition on the hard disk drive. Once created press Esc until back at the prompt A:\>. Once at the prompt reboot the computer. 
Once back at the prompt after rebooting the computer type:
format c: <press enter> 
After the hard disk drive has been formatted successfully reboot the computer and install Windows


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi AcaCandy,

I too was intrigued by that bit about compression.
i dont believe it.
i think its a spurious error message.
As described by putergeek.

Im sure you're advice is sound
but i dont think its compressed at all

The system was previously in use with windows 95,
some stuff was wiped, now theres probs getting it 
back up and running.

Anyway its nice of you to drop in, 
im still waiting for Gail.

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi, AcaCandy! Hopefully with all these helpful people we can get the problem solved. 

John, hmmm I never thought of the files being too new for her system. They shouldn't be, though, because I originally used them on a 486 100 mhz with a 426 mb HDD. I had a little trouble with Angelfire uploading MSCDEX.exe. Could it have become corrupted? Thanks!


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Pentium 486 166mhz ( originally had 75 mhz) 1.2 gb hard drive


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gail,
are you near it now?
John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes I have access to it now John

I had freetel install on that computer at one time. Now it will install up to windows 95 plus then freezes. I reinsalled the freetel but it is freezing on load up.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK, could you set the 'sound for new mail'
on your e mails please.

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

You mean on the computer that I am using now. It is set up I have been popping upstairs to the other computer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Super, its a shame its upstairs,
still nevermind.
could you do a dir on the C drive please.

Also has anything changed on
the one you're trying to fix?

Also tell us more about it,

make, model,
did you ever do compression on it etc...

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes I had compressed files on the system before. Pentuim 167mhz 1.2 gb hard drive. Yes I can do a c: dir Just let me check and I will make a list of what is there an post it here.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Have you guys made any progress? Gail, are you using a Windows 98 boot disk to try to get CD-ROM support? I sometimes get drive compression errors if I use a Win98 disk while trying to install Windows 95. I saw from looking through the posts again that you are now trying to install Windows 98 se as Bryan said so that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

a little progress.
i think its a compaq.
If she can admit it she will feel better...


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I would think so too. That would explain all the trouble with drive compression and stuff. I haven't worked with Compaqs. Someone more knowledgeable than I would have to finish helping her in that case. (such as you, Bryan, AcaCandy, or Max) (sorry if I left anyone else who is helping out in this thread off)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hey Ceejay,
dont go thinkin im smart,
just cos im cocky
i dont think im anywhere near
the others you mentioned.

But thanks anyway

John


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Ceejay, huh? Well maybe you ain't so bright...  hehehe jk 

Anyway, I wasn't comparing those people. I was just naming some that know more than me about computers. 

-Chris


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Compaq is just a guess cos i think some early
ones were 75 megs and later they offered
some sort of update or 'chip-change'
and she said something along those lines.

But i could be wrong....
i often am.

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

NO it is not a Compaq

here is what is on my c: dir

msdos.sys --- [program] -- config.sys--
netlog.txt -- command.com -- country.sys--
_setup.lib -- mscdex.exe -- anonymou.url--
Read.Me --- regedit.exe --- ft100.exe-----
Autoexec.bat--- win.com ---- freetel2.vxd ---
setup.log.txt --- win386.swp --- udates.txt---
summary.dat --- ftengine.dll --- oakcdrom.sys---
setup.exe ---- setup.pkg ---- aspi2dos.sys----
problem.txt --- btdosm.sys ---- [tempor~1]----
[DrBook]  --- disk1.id --- vide-cdd.sys---
winzip.log --- ebd.cab ---- [waste]----
[multim~1] --- findram.exe --- install.dat---
[scanner] --- aspicd.sys ---
liprefs.js --- aecu.sys---
ndundo.dat --- [temp]---
[psfonts] --- [mcafee]---
[keen1] ---- autoexec.dos----
scandisk.log ----- command.pif -----
[windows] --- himem.sys----
[mydocu~1] --- [webshare]----
[msoffice] ---- [wininstd.400]----
format.com ---- wnbootng.sts-----
start.exe ---- [imsi]-----
ios.log ---- freetel1.vxd----
freetel.exe --- license.txt---
speak.txt --- readme.txt
[freetel] --- setup.iss---
btcdrom.sys --- ramdrive.sys---
flashpt.sys -- aspi4dos.sys----
fdisk.exe --- apicd214.exe----
setramd.bat ---- [start]----
asi8u2.sys --- mstrinf.ini---
[fellowes] --- readme.lcn---
[diskimag] ---- setuplog.old---
[mscan] --- extract.exe ---
config.dos --- dwcfgmg.sys---
______________________________
67 files 2,726,891 bytes
21 dir 429,588,480 bytes free


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

No guys it is not a compaq. I said it orginally had 75mhz Intel Pentuim chip upgraded to 167 mhz.

With that guys I have to sign off for the night it is 1:24 am here in Nova Scotia, Canada I will check back in here tomorrow. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well tell us wot it is then, and wot model

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

I had written down my cmos one day because I was planning on taking windows 95 off and putting up windows 98SE. 
So here is what I should have:

Mat****a CDRom cr-55
Generic IDE disk type 46
Generic NEC floppy drive
Advance Logic 2302/1300 PCI
Ess Device Manager
Multi Device Enumerator
Standard floppy drive Controller
Intel 82371FB PCI bus master IDE controller
Primary IDE controller ( dula fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Standard 101/102 key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Boca 33.6 kbps v.34 sp
Parell cable on LPT 1
Serial Cable on com1, com2, com 3
super vga 800x600
fellows mouse
%pnpb01b.device DESC%(Multifunction adapters
dial up adapter
sounds : Game POrt Joyssticks
Maestro Dos GAmes/FM devices
Maestro MPU401 devices
Maestro Wave/Wave Table Synthesis Devices
Voice Modem Serial /Wave Device


Remember I told you I was not that computer literate. I also noticed on the loading screen it says Award Software Inc. with Award Modual BIOS. CPU TYPE PENTIUM -S. I hope this helps.

Also when I am boot up without disk it goes directly to the screen to ask if I want to boot up in safe mode or pick my choice. When I try any of them it goes through all the questions and then tells me that a GDI.exe file in corrupt or missing and then goes to Safe to turn off your computer screen.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you do a step by step, is that the last thing it says before it stops? The gdi.exe?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Gail, I'm sorry to ask this but I have to ask because I'm confused when I read over this whole thread. What exactly are you looking to accomplish with this PC? Do you want to clear the drive and install Windows and if so, do you want to install W95 or W98? After seeing the type of PC it is, I'd change my recommendation and suggest W95. W98 would still work but would be slow.

Have you tried to boot to a W98 boot diskette and take the option to "Start With CDRom Support". If so, does it boot to an A:\> prompt or does it freeze?

BTW, are you trying to save the current install of Windows that's on the drive and if so, why? You'd be much happier if you clear the drive and install W95 to the empty drive.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

I am booting with a win95 boot disk. If you do not recommend win98 I would be happy just to get my puter up an running even with win95.

Yes when I do a step by step that is the last thing it will do.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you have a W98 boot diskette you can use? And if not, do you have access to a W98 PC to make a W98 boot diskette?


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes I have win98 boot disk I can use.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi, 

Bryan, i dont think theres much wrong with this machine
it just needs the files to run the CD drive.
Which could be all it needs
to do an over-install

John


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Insert the W98 boot diskette in the PC and power it on. It should boot to a startup menu. 

Take the option for "Start with CDRom Support" and then let us know what it does. It may just freeze so if so, let us know.

Also, if it boots to an A:\> prompt, do you see a phrase anywhere on the screen that looks like this, Drive X =MSCD001

If so, let us know what letter it lists instead of "X".


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

John, if you want to help her install overtop then that's fine, too. I'm just trying to at least get her CDRom support and then you guys can do what you want. My best advice is still fdisk, format and a reinstall of W95.

I don't have much more time to wait around for a response about the boot to the W98 boot diskette but if she doesn't get support or it freezes when it tries to start with CDRom supoort then she just needs to go  here and download cdgod55.exe to the Desktop of a functioning PC. Format a diskette and insert it in the drive of a functioning PC. Click on Start>Programs>MSDosPrompt. At an MSDos prompt key in the following and press enter to create the CDGod boot diskette

cd desktop
cdgod55.exe a:

Remove the CDGod boot diskette.

Insert it in the bad W95 PC and power it on. It will boot to a screen with 40 CDRom drivers listed

First try taking option "21. CR56X Panasonic" and see if it boots with CDRom support.. If that does work, try option "28. MTMCDAI", etc... and keep trying each driver til you get support. Once you do, insert the W95 CD and do what ever it is she wants to do.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

this driver is provided by Oak Technologies inc

OTI-9AXATAPI CD ROM DEVICE DR
REVD91XV352

DEVICE MSCDOO1
TRANSFERMODE PROGRAM I/O
NUMBER OF DEVICES 1

AIC-6260/6360/6370 ASPI MANAGER FOR DOS VER 3.86S
COPY RIGHT 1990 - 1997 ADAPTEC, INC


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Gail, after all of that is displayed on the screen, does it boot to an A:\> prompt?

And if so, do you see a phrase anywhere on the screen that looks like this, "Drive X =MSCD001"?

If so, what letter is in the place where I have the "X"?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I've got to go. If it doesn't boot to an A:\> prompt or if you don't see that "Drive X = MSCD000" phrase on the screen then your not going to get CDRom support with a W98 Boot diskette. At that point I'd recommend you try my suggestion above to create the CDGod boot diskette to get CDRom support. Then do whatever it is you decide to do with the W95 CD. Good luck ....


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

No it freezes there


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I suspected it would freeze with that Mat****a drive. Actually, they are made by Panasonic.

Anyway, go  here and download cdgod55.exe to the Desktop of a functioning PC. Format a diskette and then insert it in the drive of a functioning PC. Click on Start>Programs>MSDosPrompt. At an MSDos prompt key in the following and press enter to create the CDGod boot diskette

cd desktop
cdgod55.exe a:

A DOS window will appear, respond by entering a "Y" and pressing enter. You should hear it writing to the floppy and creating the CDGod boot diskette.

Once it's done, remove the CDGod boot diskette.

Insert the CDGod boot diskette in the bad W95 PC and power it on. It will boot to a screen with 40 CDRom drivers listed

First try taking option "21. CR56X Panasonic" and see if it boots with CDRom support.. If that does work, try option "28. MTMCDAI", etc... and keep trying each of the 40 different drivers til you get support. You'll eventually get support with one of them. Once you do, insert the W95 CD and do what ever it is you want to do.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

I don't care how she gets CD-ROM support as long as she gets it. What I do want to know, however, is why the files I suggested didn't work on her Windows 95 boot disk. I use them all the time.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I had heard of CD God before,
but your description of it has convinced me i want it.
so i downloaded as per your info,
however my dos shortened the name to cdgod5~1
Which was the name i had to use to put it on floppy.

All ok, cheers

John


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Mine worked just as I posted it above. Not sure why yours was different.


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Hey guys just wanted to let you that I have downloaded a
win95b-boot-disk and now have my cd rom working. I am doing a scan disk now will let you know if it was successful. 
I tried downloading cdgod55.exe but kept getting an error on trying to open it .


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gail,

that is good news, i hope your WIN 95
system turns out ok.

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes but I still have some trouble because of the compressed files.
Still tells me to use drvspace and it comes up bad command.
Any suggestions?

At least I am making some headway. Had to call it a night tonight, with work in the morning. I will look at it tomorrow evening after work and hopefully I figure something out.


----------



## cjreed64 (Mar 12, 2001)

Yes, that is very good news! Congratulations!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you just trying to re-install? Or did you format?

If you did a format, don't use the /s command......

And just for the record, I still think you have a compressed drive and that needs to be addressed first......


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i don't think gail has done a format, cos the
compressed files are playing up.
She mentioned earlier she has some
compressed files on the hard drive.

I would have thought that they would be copied
over in the compressed state.

Whats this about DRVSPACE how does that help?

John


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

NO I tried to do a format and it said I had compressed files there and should use drvspace.exe. When i tried that it told me bad command. Something is still out of wack. But I am determined to figure it out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Way back when (jeesh, has it only been 6 or 7 years?) compressing the hard drive to cram more stuff on it was "the thing to do."

Drive Space doesn't just compress one file, it compresses the whole hard drive.

Here is some info I found on a real quick search:

http://users.cybercity.dk/~bse26236/batutil/help/DRVSPS.HTM

I've never compressed a drive.....have always steered folks away from the idea.....so, I'm not an expert in this area.....just know what I've seen......

Just for fun at the c: prompt, try typing this:

DRVSPACE /UNCOMPRESS C:

EDIT: On second thought, you may have to boot with the floppy disk to an A: prompt, as the C: drive doesn't like to play by itself....You'll need to make sure that DRVSPACE (.exe, I believe) is on the bootable floppy.....

Best of luck, I've got to call it a night as well......


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

o i see.
So what do you gain?
an extra third?

does that mean that it probably wouldnt fit
on if it were decompressed.

can win run using Drvspace?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes the full message might be to use drivespace
to decompress the drive before running an install

What is the full message?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Unless there's some reason that you want to save anything that's on the drive, boot to the A:\> prompt and key in Fdisk and press enter. 

Assuming your going to install W95B or W98, leave the default set to "Y" for large disk support and press enter. 

Now use the option to "Delete Partitions". Delete any and all you see listed. Now take the option to "Create a Partition" and create a "Primary DOS" partition. Take all of the defaults during the Primary DOS partition creation. 

Now after the PC has restarted, key in the following and press enter.

format c: 

Now run setup from your Windows CD


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bryan, i think that Gail has retired for the
night. i think she wants to put 95b back as
it was on her machine. i think she would
probably like to save what she can of any
work that is still on the machine. i'm reading
up on drvspace now, from that site AcaCandy
gave. John


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

With a compressed drive, there's very little chance you'll be able to do an install without running fdisk. The DIR of C that she did doesn't show any data. If there is any, save it to floppy, and and run fdisk. I would pretty much guarantee success after that. I've worked with thousands of Win95 computers, and not a single one survived more than a few days after someone ran DriveSpace on it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Gail, have a look and see if you think that it
will all fit on if you de-compress the drive.
If you think it will, then it looks like that's
what it wants. I reckon it will be about a third
bigger, but see what others say too. If you want
to do that, then you do it at the C prompt.

drvspace /uncompress c:

dont miss out the space after drvspace, its part
of the instruction, so is the space after uncompress.
After doing this, the machine will probably rattle
around for a bit, (the write up says it takes 'quite
a while') when it settles, you'll have an
uncompressed drive and hopefully you can get on.

Max, i think fdisk is an instruction to format, if so
then any work Gail may want would be gone.
If she can over-install onto a decompressed drive,
then she can delete whatever she chooses.

If all else fails then fdisk may be the only way.

John

ps. Max, what sort of extra do you get with drvspace?
extra third? twice as much? just roughly what?


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

My many thanks to all who have help me achieve the and I just wanted to update you and let you know that I have successfully install win95 on the machine, how ever when I boot up the computer now I have to use the floppy win95boot up disk to get started. Then it continues to load windows. Also my cd player in not showing in My Computer. If I am in dos it will work using X: as the drive I have not been able to switch it over to D:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Gail, just so everyone knows, can you tell us what you did to install it? Did you go over your old windows, or did you fdisk and format and begin new?

Go into your bios setup and see if there is an entry for the cdrom drive.....there may not be....you may have to load the dos drivers for the cdrom to be recognized.

Also check the order that you have set for the boot up...on some older machines I've had better luck setting the order to C: first, then the floppy. 

When you try to start windows without the floppy, what error are you getting? Missing command.com?


----------



## Gail Digero (Aug 26, 2001)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you, I had some things to take care of.

Just to let you know what I have done so far.

I copied my command, msdex, & other files that were missing using my dos. Then I was able to boot up with win95b_boot_disk. This disk has cd rom access file. Then when I got the cd player working, I installed the windows 95 on the computer. 

My only problem now is that it won't boot up without using the boot up disk. When I get the windows to come up after the boot up then it doesn't show my cd drive in the my computer file. I know it works because I can use it with the boot up disk, but not from the hard drive.

Any suggestions


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try booting to a c: prompt, tap the F 8 key while the computer is starting.

Put the windows bootable floppy disk in the floppy drive.

At the c: prompt, type:

a:

and hit enter

then type:

sys c:

and hit enter....

Now try to start windows without the boot disk....

For the cdrom problem, you may need to install the real mode drivers that should have come with the drive....probably on a floppy disk....windows isn't supposed to need them, but I've run into that problem on windows 95 systems and once I use the installation disk, the drive is recognized in windows.


----------

